# 4GB Ram , 2GB Graphics Card ,USB3.0 laptop under 45k ?



## far (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi All ,

I'm looking out to buy a new laptop which will be primarily used for surfing, watching videos, a little bit of coding and casual gaming.

Preferences :

4 GB RAM
2 GB Graphics card
USB 3.0 ports
i5 or i7 ( 3rd gen preferably)

price under 45K 

Earlier I was planning on HP G6 2004TX, but now I read that 3rd generation processors are due... I shall wait for couple of months..

I would like to go for the 3rd gen only if its going to be cheaper or same as 2nd gen so that I can future proof my laptop somewhat..

Guys help


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yup, 3rd gen. will be priced almost same as current 2nd gen. processors. But availability is an issue. You need to wait for a month atleast for IVB to be widely available.


----------



## far (Jun 4, 2012)

waiting for one or two months will do.. HP would be better option or Sony ?. (just in case)


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 4, 2012)

If you want 3rd gen i7 then you need to extend your budget..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> HP would be better option or Sony ?



neither. every laptop manufacturer launches products at some specific price. some offer good value, other miss. when you are ready to buy bump this thread as 3rd gen i3 & i5 with descent graphics card will take a few more months to appear.


----------



## far (Jun 4, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If you want 3rd gen i7 then you need to extend your budget..



Not necessarily i7.. it can be i5  as long as it can fall in my budget 45k..can be stretched 1k ~ 46k max



Sam said:


> neither. every laptop manufacturer launches products at some specific price. some offer good value, other miss. when you are ready to buy bump this thread as 3rd gen i3 & i5 with descent graphics card will take a few more months to appear.



I'm ready to buy as soon as its available.. you mean HP /Sony neither of them offer good value :O?
 Few more months meanning approx 3 months or even more ?? . Le tme know


----------



## p!e (Jun 5, 2012)

All,
BTW dell has launched the 3rd Generation Intel Ivy Bridge processor in the New Inspiron 14R and 15R have a look 

Processor: 3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i5-3210M Processor 

Starting price for Inspiron 14R - 39,9000. Inspiron 15R - 49,900.

*www.dell.com/in/p/laptops.aspx?c=in&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn


----------



## far (Jun 5, 2012)

p!e said:


> All,
> BTW dell has launched the 3rd Generation Intel Ivy Bridge processor in the New Inspiron 14R and 15R have a look
> 
> Processor: 3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i5-3210M Processor
> ...



Thanks ... never used a dell ..
Does it have heating issues ?.. How durable is it ...
Have seen office desktops.. thats abt it...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 5, 2012)

Dell laptops are good.
Some of them had heating issues but I don't now the newer ones have it.
And they are quite durable.Far better than HP, Lenovo(not thinkpads), HCL, toshiba.


----------



## far (Jun 5, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Dell laptops are good.
> Some of them had heating issues but I don't now the newer ones have it.
> And they are quite durable.Far better than HP, Lenovo(not thinkpads), HCL, toshiba.



Hmm.. then will have to wait for feedack on the heating issue.. if this newer ones with 3rd gen processors will have it ...
Mostly why Dell wont put a USB 3.0 port in the newer versions... thats kind of not good

Also is the price of this dell lappi -  52.5 k  worth ?  - Dell 5110 
i5  3rd gen , 4GB RAM , 2GB ATI Radeon , 1 TB HDD 

thoughts ?

Where are the genies and gurus .. ?


----------



## p!e (Jun 5, 2012)

@ @ndroid_rocks

yes these are the ones with the 3rd gen processors.Since the ivy bridge has just launched it will have a premium price. One positive point of the 3rd gen Intel processor is HD4000 Graphics which is having positive reviews for entry level gaming (casual gaming).

Alternatively for the current gen intel processors Asus-k53sm  has decent specs.


Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 5, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Hmm.. then will have to wait for feedack on the heating issue.. if this newer ones with 3rd gen processors will have it ...
> Mostly why Dell wont put a USB 3.0 port in the newer versions... thats kind of not good
> 
> Also is the price of this dell lappi -  52.5 k  worth ?  - Dell 5110
> ...



52.5k 
Not worth.
For that much price you can get Asus laptop with 3rd gen i7


----------



## far (Jun 5, 2012)

p!e said:


> @ @ndroid_rocks
> 
> yes these are the ones with the 3rd gen processors-  *i meant heating issues with the 3rd gen i5.. sorry for the confusion *
> .Since the ivy bridge has just launched it will have a premium price. One positive point of the 3rd gen Intel processor is HD4000 Graphics which is having positive reviews for entry level gaming (casual gaming).
> ...



No idea on ASUS what so ever


----------



## far (Jun 8, 2012)

i think will follow this under laptop queies thread and people have many similar querries..

bump....


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 8, 2012)

Now you can dell inspiron with 3rd gen i7 and original windows.


----------



## far (Jun 8, 2012)

i read in the other forum that 3rd gen i7 having real heating issues


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmmmm....
It is supposed to heat less as compared to the 2nd gen.
Where did you read it?


----------



## far (Jun 8, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Hmmmm....
> It is supposed to heat less as compared to the 2nd gen.
> Where did you read it?



Well.. I think under " All laptop related queries " forum.  Sam has said that ...IDK for sure

Admin / pls close this thread  ..

bump


----------

